# [UPDATE] [TRAILER] Seasons of Heaven, a Nintendo Switch-exclusive indie



## BurningDesire (Dec 8, 2016)

If I could share gifs I would 
http://m.imgur.com/7Ppij6h?r

Let's hope so!


----------



## Justinde75 (Dec 8, 2016)

Mhhh I can smell the downgrades


----------



## xtheman (Dec 8, 2016)

Prans said:


> diagnosed with Asperger's


Oh hey a game I can relate to.

This looks like a great title and I likely will be picking this up when it comes out.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 8, 2016)

lmao probably going to run at 10 fps while not docked. Can't wait


----------



## Catastrophic (Dec 8, 2016)

Sounds interesting, but what exactly do you _do_ in this game?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 8, 2016)

Sooo...The Last Guardian rip off?

;O;


----------



## Prans (Dec 8, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> Sounds interesting, but what exactly do you _do_ in this game?


Nothing much revealed at this point but I'm thinking something along the lines of _Gone Home _or _Life is Strange _if we're going along the "emotional" path. But it might as well be a visual novel or a rhythm game for all that we know. At this point it's just speculative talks. Better wait for the interview and trailer coming next week...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tom Bombadildo said:


> Sooo...The Last Guardian rip off?
> 
> ;O;


The Last Guardian x The Last of Us x (the) Fallout 4 doggie exclusive for Ninty!


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 8, 2016)

My first thoughts were "makes me think of 'a boy and his blob'".


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 8, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Sooo...The Last Guardian rip off?
> 
> ;O;




Or Uncharted rip off minus faithful dog ?


----------



## Deboog (Dec 9, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> This looks like a great title and I likely will be picking this up when it comes out.


You haven't even seen any gameplay lol.


----------



## xtheman (Dec 9, 2016)

Deboog said:


> You haven't even seen any gameplay lol.


Words mean things too


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 9, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Words mean things too


"Switch will run 1080p60fps"
"Switch is more powerful than PS4Pro"
"The Switch will save Nintendo"
The Switch will be the Sony killer"
I think you see my point here


----------



## xtheman (Dec 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> "Switch will run 1080p60fps"
> "Switch is more powerful than PS4Pro"
> "The Switch will save Nintendo"
> The Switch will be the Sony killer"
> I think you see my point here


I can tell the difference between legit and bullshit. From the description it looks like a good title that sounds like something the Switch can handle.


----------



## SaffronXL (Dec 9, 2016)

You see everything as shit, don't you? Where other people see fun movies and hear cool music, all you see and hear is shit! Am I right?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 9, 2016)

SaffronXL said:


> You see everything as shit, don't you? Where other people see fun movies and hear cool music, all you see and hear is shit! Am I right?


Yes.

Well, no, but the stuff I don't see as shit is usually un-accessible so I grow cynical and cruel to the outside world.

Assuming you were even talking to me


----------



## SaffronXL (Dec 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Assuming you were even talking to me


I was not


----------



## Jackson Ferrell (Dec 9, 2016)

So many 3D open-world games coming to the Switch. Exciting, but a little more dynamic gameplay like side-scrollers and FPS would be cool as well. Exciting


----------



## Xzi (Dec 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> lmao probably going to run at 10 fps while not docked. Can't wait


There's no difference between docked and undocked framerate.  All the hardware is in the unit itself, the dock isn't used for anything but charging.  Expect the same 30 FPS that all consoles are so fond of.


----------



## Pecrow (Dec 9, 2016)

Oh wow that looks amazing!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinLark said:


> lmao probably going to run at 10 fps while not docked. Can't wait


Docked is at 1080p, undocked is at 720p... Same framerate, its that simple.


----------



## DesuIsSparta (Dec 9, 2016)

That game looks really nice.. I can't wait to play it.


----------



## SaffronXL (Dec 9, 2016)

Xzi said:


> There's no difference between docked and undocked framerate.  All the hardware is in the unit itself, the dock isn't used for anything but charging.  Expect the same 30 FPS that all consoles are so fond of.


Maybe, maybe not. My gut is telling me the system will underclock itself while off of the dock, both to prolong the battery life and to reduce the amount of time the fan has to run.


----------



## The Minish LAN (Dec 9, 2016)

this is a cool thing and i like the cool thing


----------



## Xzi (Dec 9, 2016)

SaffronXL said:


> Maybe, maybe not. My gut is telling me the system will underclock itself while off of the dock, both to prolong the battery life and to reduce the amount of time the fan has to run.


I really doubt it, not much difference in power use between 100% utilization and 75% for Pascal.  Active cooling won't even be necessary half the time.  Framerate looked completely smooth and consistent in Fallon's piece on Switch.


----------



## Yil (Dec 9, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Oh hey a game I can relate to.
> 
> This looks like a great title and I likely will be picking this up when it comes out.


Me too. I still cannot get over with forgiving my parents and the entire society.


----------



## flame1234 (Dec 9, 2016)

Shenanigans. Indie and "Switch Exclusive" are mutually incompatible, probably. I am thinking the creator got a payment for exclusivity, making it not indie.

Indies on consoles make sense later in the lifecycle of a console, when the audience is bigger. Never at the very beginning.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 9, 2016)

flame1234 said:


> Shenanigans. Indie and "Switch Exclusive" are mutually incompatible, probably. I am thinking the creator got a payment for exclusivity, making it not indie.
> 
> Indies on consoles make sense later in the lifecycle of a console, when the audience is bigger. Never at the very beginning.


They are not incompatible.  Unless Nintendo buys them out and directs them as to how to make games, they're still an indie studio.  Getting paid for exclusivity doesn't change that unless there are a lot more stipulations on that money.

Indies are good to have during all parts of a console's lifecycle.  My Steam library contains more great indie games than great AAA games.  Getting ports like Owlboy and Nuclear Throne for Switch early on would be amazing.


----------



## mgrev (Dec 9, 2016)

ib4 delayed


----------



## ned (Dec 9, 2016)

I hope the usb-c hdmi is more stable than slimport i'm forever loosing sync with that on my nexus 7 2013 + samsung hdtv snowy screen.
It even outputs 720 30fps with Pillarboxing unless you override it to 288dpi from 320.


----------



## proflayton123 (Dec 9, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Oh hey a game I can relate to.
> 
> This looks like a great title and I likely will be picking this up when it comes out.



I read that part and I felt the exact same! This is a huge must.


----------



## Reecey (Dec 9, 2016)

"features Yann, a young boy diagnosed with Asperger's and his French bulldog" WTF!!!, never mind! 
I will say this, if the graphics are for real then the Switch is looking very promising! they are quite intense.


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> "Switch will run 1080p60fps"
> "Switch is more powerful than PS4Pro"
> "The Switch will save Nintendo"
> The Switch will be the Sony killer"
> I think you see my point here



1. Probably true when docked
2. No, of course not, probably on par with a standard PS4, which is fine
3. Is Nintendo really in any danger? People seem to forget that they currently have the system of this generation that has sold the most units by a wide margin at that
4. Obviously neither Sony nor Microsoft is going anywhere.

Some of the stuff they say is dumb as shit, but some has its merits.


----------



## player594 (Dec 9, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> 1. Probably true when docked
> 2. No, of course not, probably on par with a standard PS4, which is fine
> 3. Is Nintendo really in any danger? People seem to forget that they currently have the system of this generation that has sold the most units by a wide margin at that
> 4. Obviously neither Sony nor Microsoft is going anywhere.
> ...


Although I heard Microsoft isn't going to be releasing any more consoles. Could be rumor. Can't remember who reported on it though.
On another note graphics aren't everything. Just look at Minecraft. Graphics are horrible but it's a very fun addictive game with no story. Give me a turn based RPG with an amazing story and I'm happy. Even if it looks like original FF graphics.(But the story has to be great)


----------



## ned (Dec 9, 2016)

I just want some non cell shaded games without excessive bloom, cell shading was a nice niche back 
with jet set radio and Auto Modellista but now it's played out, majora's mask and ocarina of time 3ds look miles better 
than breath of the wild, it's completely runined games like the last guardian too the shadow textures look like they came from the ps1 era.


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 9, 2016)

player594 said:


> Although I heard Microsoft isn't going to be releasing any more consoles. Could be rumor. Can't remember who reported on it though.


they release scorpio next year i think. but probably switching to refreshes every couple of years, with new games being playable on the last two or three versions. think cell-phone cycles, only consoles. that may have been what they meant.


----------



## MrJason005 (Dec 9, 2016)

mmm such a nice teaser running on a PC to build hype


----------



## RedoLane (Dec 9, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Oh hey a game I can relate to.
> 
> This looks like a great title and I likely will be picking this up when it comes out.



Me too. I'm always interested in stuff which represents one of my qualities as a person with Asperger. 
Hopefully it won't stay exclusive, since I can't afford for myself a Nintendo Switch for a while :/


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 9, 2016)

Deboog said:


> You haven't even seen any gameplay lol.



Welcome to the new world of gaming. Where 
gamers are ready to give up 59.99 for an unfinished product and judging it by pre rendered bullshot or CG footage not even in the game. Pay 39.99 and buy the season pass (or buy the 80.00 "definitely better" edition) which you have no idea if the DLC is shit or not!


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 9, 2016)

ned said:


> I just want some non cell shaded games without excessive bloom, cell shading was a nice niche back
> with jet set radio and Auto Modellista but now it's played out, *majora's mask and ocarina of time 3ds look miles better *
> *than breath of the wild*, it's completely runined games like the last guardian too the shadow textures look like they came from the ps1 era.



LOL.  Are we still in 2001 with that mentality?  I remember hating on Wind Waker's graphics with no good reason other than the fact that it was cell shaded.  Fortunately I eventually grew up and learned to respect and appreciate art in its many forms over the years.  Having said that, I'll take the visuals of Wind Waker or Skyward Sword over that of Twilight Princess anyday.  I love Twilight Princess mind you, but so much more could be expressed with the art styles of Wind Waker and Skyward Sword, and the same looks absolutely true of Breath of the Wild as well.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Dec 9, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Mhhh I can smell the downgrades


Still looks damn impressive, for a Nintendo console.


----------



## Justinde75 (Dec 10, 2016)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> Still looks damn impressive, for a Nintendo console.


Tbh, this looks more like concept art than actual screenshots from the game


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 10, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Tbh, this looks more like concept art than actual screenshots from the game


At most they were probably rendered on PC, not screenshots of the game. But they do just look like art.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 10, 2016)

I need to see more, before giving it any judgement.


----------



## Justinde75 (Dec 10, 2016)

VinLark said:


> At most they were probably rendered on PC, not screenshots of the game. But they do just look like art.


Yeah, there is no way that this is already running on the switch hardware. I still have the bad taste of the ff15 downgrades in my mouth


----------



## netovsk (Dec 10, 2016)

For a moment there I hoped the switch would be free of the indie clutter


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 10, 2016)

I already love the aesthetics of the game!


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Dec 10, 2016)

Game looks great, heres hoping those images were actually from the switch


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Dec 10, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Game looks great, heres hoping those images were actually from the switch


I think like others that they're rendered in the PC version of Unreal 4; yet, the Switch is no slouch. So, we may get a very similar experience.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Dec 10, 2016)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> I think like others that they're rendered in the PC version of Unreal 4; yet, the Switch is no slouch. So, we may get a very similar experience.


Im sure the wont be all that big of a difference.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Dec 10, 2016)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> Im sure the wont be all that big of a difference.


I'm defiantly getting a switch; when the price goes down that is. Maybe, it can be used plainly as a multi-touch tablet. Oh wait, it can....TO SCHOOL I GO!


----------



## Xzi (Dec 11, 2016)

netovsk said:


> For a moment there I hoped the switch would be free of the indie clutter


Everyone knows the biggest contributor to clutter (garbage) in gaming is EA, and they're AAA.


----------



## Maximilious (Dec 12, 2016)

Xzi said:


> Everyone knows the biggest contributor to clutter (garbage) in gaming is EA, and they're AAA.



I decided to look up how much ACII was last night on their site (still $20 for some reason - they just gave ACIII away for free!!) and holy cow. I think there are about 50 different AC titles out there. I loved AC1, 2 and Ezio's story arc, but I'll just read the Wiki from there. Definitely cluttered with garbage story after that anyway.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 12, 2016)

Maximilious said:


> I decided to look up how much ACII was last night on their site (still $20 for some reason - they just gave ACIII away for free!!) and holy cow. I think there are about 50 different AC titles out there. I loved AC1, 2 and Ezio's story arc, but I'll just read the Wiki from there. Definitely cluttered with garbage story after that anyway.


Battlefield 1942 is better than 99% of the games they've been involved with since.  Helps that it actually has a server browser.


----------



## elBenyo (Dec 13, 2016)

They played the Switch on a ten foot tall TV made up of multiple displays and we saw no aliasing. Think about it. It must have been a PC running it, which doesn't bother me even slightly.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 14, 2016)

elBenyo said:


> They played the Switch on a ten foot tall TV made up of multiple displays and we saw no aliasing. Think about it. It must have been a PC running it, which doesn't bother me even slightly.


That's possible with any output device as long as you configure the displays correctly.  It's still just one image being sent from Switch, doesn't require any extra processing power.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 14, 2016)

Apparently, it isn't running on Switch hardware, but it should be something close for them to show this.
Anyway, I still need to see more.


----------



## kongsnutz (Dec 14, 2016)

KingVamp said:


> Apparently, it isn't running on Switch hardware, but it should be something close for them to show this.
> Anyway, I still need to see more.


Can you source that info about not being on Switch hardware (I mean I think that also but I want them to say it)


----------



## Prans (Dec 14, 2016)

kongsnutz said:


> Can you source that info about not being on Switch hardware (I mean I think that also but I want them to say it)


I updated the news post. They referred to it in their news post in French...


----------



## ov3rkill (Dec 14, 2016)

That teaser looks beautiful. I'm still hoping it would run at a stable frame rate.


----------



## Enigma Hall (Dec 14, 2016)

The Last of Asperger's
Or 
Fallout 0


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 16, 2016)

Ohhh can't wait for the full trailer!!


----------



## Ichisuke (Dec 16, 2016)

https://switchne.ws/2016/12/14/swit...ish-any-more-stories-about-seasons-of-heaven/


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 16, 2016)

a nintendo console getting 3rd party exclusives?!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 16, 2016)

Ichisuke said:


> https://switchne.ws/2016/12/14/swit...ish-any-more-stories-about-seasons-of-heaven/


That article is very good. 
It actually makes a lot of sense.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 19, 2016)

Here's the trailer.


----------



## xtheman (Dec 19, 2016)

The game looks great!


----------



## pikpol (Dec 19, 2016)

The funny part about this, is that not only the game and the character look a lot like the landscape and character used in the kite demo, but also the logo's from Any Arts Production and Pixel Planet look very much the same


----------



## Xzi (Dec 19, 2016)

VinLark said:


> lmao probably going to run at 10 fps while not docked. Can't wait


It'll run at 30 I'm sure, but it'll be 720p and the graphics settings will be lowered.


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 19, 2016)

Nice trailer, I can tell the game is not yet finished, there are little things here and there that don't quite look right.  But all-in-all it looks pretty great overall I'd say.  I haven't read the book, but my gut tells me the dog dies near the end.  That was just the vibe I kinda picked up on from parts of the trailer.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> It'll run at 30 I'm sure, but it'll be 720p and the graphics settings will be lowered.



I'm inclined to agree with you.  When this current gen started out, Nintendo seemed to be the only one of the three that cared about constantly hitting 1080p with as high of FPS as possible, with most first party titles constantly at 60fps at 1080p.  Sony and Microsoft were focusing more on putting out as nice looking graphics as possible, framerate be damned.  That has changed since 2013, but that was how it was initially.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 20, 2016)

Damn this looks incredible!


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 20, 2016)

I still think it isn't on the Switch, but I'm sure they are trying to hit the ball park. I don't think they are trying to be sneaky. They just don't have the money to do completely new and original assets. I doubt this is going make launch. Hopefully they aren't over their heads.


----------



## Phemeto (Dec 20, 2016)

That trailer is VERY pretty, it will never look or run that smooth on NS


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 20, 2016)

Wow, that is a very emotionally powerful trailer


----------



## Wellington2k (Dec 20, 2016)

Good environments, but the animations need a lot of improvement. I'm excited to see what the finished product will look like


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 20, 2016)

Wellington2k said:


> Good environments, but the animations need a lot of improvement. I'm excited to see what the finished product will look like


Actually, this might sound dumb, but it's kind of refreshing to see a Dev post a trailer of a very clearly unfinished game from time to time, because it makes you appreciate the end result even more


----------



## Ghassen-ga (Dec 20, 2016)

This doesn't seem so interesting, I don't get the hype.


----------



## Wellington2k (Dec 20, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Actually, this might sound dumb, but it's kind of refreshing to see a Dev post a trailer of a very clearly unfinished game from time to time, because it makes you appreciate the end result even more


No, I completely agree with you. I love seeing unfinished game footage.


----------



## rikumax25! (Dec 21, 2016)

Not the game that would hype me for Switch, but looks interesting


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 21, 2016)

rikumax25! said:


> Not the game that would hype me for Switch, but looks interesting


That's kinda the way I see it. But if the final product looks good I'll probably play it. The story certainly sounds intriguing


----------



## geodeath (Dec 21, 2016)

Seriously, there are still people thinking a portable device (with whatever that means for the factor, in power/energy/heat/battery life) like the Switch will compete with the Ps4, even the slim? Think again. It is good to be hopeful but there is a thin red line between being hopeful and being hopeful but irrational. If they manage to pull this kind of experience on the Switch i will be extremely, extremely happy and puzzled, as the hardware (with the recent specs leak) does not seem capable enough. Let's hope though. I can definitely scrap the HDR already though, as Nintendo is known for not adopting standards for years to come (unless Nvidia kick them in the nuts about it). I am expecting the high end parts of the trailer to be impossible, yet the game could be still very nice with a drop in quality here and there.

Also, in case you missed it, when docked it will run in full capacity, while it will run at 40% when not docked. At least, graphically. This is a huge blow to the GPU performance. If what we see in the trailer is even remotely possible on the docked Switch, the portable will need to make a lot of sacrifices to keep the framerate going.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 21, 2016)

geodeath said:


> Seriously, there are still people thinking a portable device (with whatever that means for the factor, in power/energy/heat/battery life) like the Switch will compete with the Ps4, even the slim? Think again. It is good to be hopeful but there is a thin red line between being hopeful and being hopeful but irrational. If they manage to pull this kind of experience on the Switch i will be extremely, extremely happy and puzzled, as the hardware (with the recent specs leak) does not seem capable enough. Let's hope though. I can definitely scrap the HDR already though, as Nintendo is known for not adopting standards for years to come (unless Nvidia kick them in the nuts about it). I am expecting the high end parts of the trailer to be impossible, yet the game could be still very nice with a drop in quality here and there.
> 
> Also, in case you missed it, when docked it will run in full capacity, while it will run at 40% when not docked. At least, graphically. This is a huge blow to the GPU performance. If what we see in the trailer is even remotely possible on the docked Switch, the portable will need to make a lot of sacrifices to keep the framerate going.


http://nintendoeverything.com/diffe...able-switch-modes-spotted-in-unreal-engine-4/

This especially pertains to this game


----------



## geodeath (Dec 22, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> http://nintendoeverything.com/diffe...able-switch-modes-spotted-in-unreal-engine-4/
> 
> This especially pertains to this game



Precisely my thoughts then. Seems like there is a lower spec for the engine specifically for the Switch to act like a starting point for the devs, then they can drop/add stuff as needed to bring the games to the desired framerate and playability. This does not necessarily mean that all games will need to be watered down, just the ones that push the engine.

Although there *can* be dramatically different performance gains using alternative architectures, we know both the x86 and the nvidia architecture quite well by now to be able to judge based on the leaked specs, that the Switch is going to be exactly what we thought. Sub-par to the Ps4/Xbone even when docked, much more when in mobile form. I still cannot see how people think it will magically be on par with the current gen specs. Which is all right i guess, if the price point is spot on and the games can deliver at least a performance that is not too ageing. Everything will be revealed in due time, but i would still like to see a more powerful Switch, just for longevity's sake, rather than anything else. Another thing i am interested in (especially with these kind of games) is the support of HDR. We already know that 4k is completely out of the question already, but at least we could reap the benefit of HDR, which is more important than 4k anyway.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 22, 2016)

geodeath said:


> Precisely my thoughts then. Seems like there is a lower spec for the engine specifically for the Switch to act like a starting point for the devs, then they can drop/add stuff as needed to bring the games to the desired framerate and playability. This does not necessarily mean that all games will need to be watered down, just the ones that push the engine.
> 
> Although there *can* be dramatically different performance gains using alternative architectures, we know both the x86 and the nvidia architecture quite well by now to be able to judge based on the leaked specs, that the Switch is going to be exactly what we thought. Sub-par to the Ps4/Xbone even when docked, much more when in mobile form. I still cannot see how people think it will magically be on par with the current gen specs. Which is all right i guess, if the price point is spot on and the games can deliver at least a performance that is not too ageing. Everything will be revealed in due time, but i would still like to see a more powerful Switch, just for longevity's sake, rather than anything else. Another thing i am interested in (especially with these kind of games) is the support of HDR. We already know that 4k is completely out of the question already, but at least we could reap the benefit of HDR, which is more important than 4k anyway.


The XBOne is usually set to around 2.5 for Unreal Engine, I wouldn't call a 2 "subpar"


----------



## geodeath (Dec 23, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> The XBOne is usually set to around 2.5 for Unreal Engine, I wouldn't call a 2 "subpar"



I don't know, seeing the specs is not very empowering at the moment, hope i am wrong of course. But the specs do paint a really bad picture.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 23, 2016)

geodeath said:


> I don't know, seeing the specs is not very empowering at the moment, hope i am wrong of course. But the specs do paint a really bad picture.


We don't know what they are yet though, we only have rumors


----------



## geodeath (Jan 4, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> We don't know what they are yet though, we only have rumors



They are leaked in many places now to completely disregard them. Knowing Nintendo, they sound spot on. Let's hope not.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 4, 2017)

geodeath said:


> They are leaked in many places now to completely disregard them. Knowing Nintendo, they sound spot on. Let's hope not.


It was leaked to one place and everyone else started reporting on it


----------



## Darkworld92 (Aug 31, 2020)

still waiting for this game..


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 31, 2020)

Darkworld92 said:


> still waiting for this game..


The game is vaporware, it'll never release. There's been 0 updates for nearly 3 years, the publisher who picked it up is known for other vaporware titles, and the game as shown would've never ran well on the Switch anyways. 

The dev did go and self-publish a book that was supposed to tie-in with the game...but it was fucking awful according to the 2 actually real Amazon reviews it has (and a mostly 1 star Good Reads ratings), and has since been taken off the store by the dev.


----------



## Darkworld92 (Sep 1, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> The game is vaporware, it'll never release. There's been 0 updates for nearly 3 years, the publisher who picked it up is known for other vaporware titles, and the game as shown would've never ran well on the Switch anyways.
> 
> The dev did go and self-publish a book that was supposed to tie-in with the game...but it was fucking awful according to the 2 actually real Amazon reviews it has (and a mostly 1 star Good Reads ratings), and has since been taken off the store by the dev.



So it's another "Sadness" Wii scenario YIKES..


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 1, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> The game is vaporware, it'll never release. There's been 0 updates for nearly 3 years, the publisher who picked it up is known for other vaporware titles, and the game as shown would've never ran well on the Switch anyways.
> 
> The dev did go and self-publish a book that was supposed to tie-in with the game...but it was fucking awful according to the 2 actually real Amazon reviews it has (and a mostly 1 star Good Reads ratings), and has since been taken off the store by the dev.


I am actually super disappointed. I remembered being super excited for this game and everything. I literally forgot about it until now and was hoping the bump meant there was an update (after I remembered this game.) Sad, really pretty bummed now.


----------

